# Shared Driveway



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

This is going to be my first year plowing on my own and I am bidding on a shared driveway. The driveway is about 200 feet long by 25 foot wide and then it branches off at the top to the two driveways. Those two driveways are both about 100 foot long by 2 cars wide. I am thinking it is somewhere near 8000 sq feet. I was thinking it to be about $750 for 20 pushes. 

Am I anywhere close? this is my first time with something of this size


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

So assuming that the 2 driveways split thats 18.75 per push per house? Sounds low to me but I dont know your market there.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would agree that it sounds low. But I do know how it is starting out. I'm on my second year and would take about any paying plow job!


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

that may be a little low, but you are right I could use any job I can get right now


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

honestly do not take anything that low just because you need the job.. very bad idea in many aspects. yes you will get the job, but why take a job and not make any money on it? id rather not wear out all my equipment not to make any money. if the truck breaks down, what money do you use to fix it? you just lost all your profit. 
In my opinion, I wouldnt want that place unless it was around 1500 a year.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Your WAAAAAY HIGH in our market, a typical drives goes for under $ 300, your only talking double that, I would guess it will go for around $ 4-500.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I usually charge per push for drives. Seems like that would be about $60-75 per push. Not sure about seasonal.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

RLM;1081535 said:


> Your WAAAAAY HIGH in our market, a typical drives goes for under $ 300, your only talking double that, I would guess it will go for around $ 4-500.


Seriously? Thats one market I would not want to be in.....


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

RLM, you plow driveways that big for 10 dollars a storm? thats a big driveway too.. 400 a year for both driveways.. wow want to come and sub for me? he said 20 events a year


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

well i ended up telling them 750 and their reaction made me sound like i was crazy! guess prices around here are just that low.


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

i have one shared driveway of 2 houses 1 house i plow and and the another don't do. i am the 1st who break out the main driveway all the time. and the another plow guy fill the of my driveway that i plow. i hate doing driveway that shared.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been getting between $200-$250 for the season in the Webster area. I had one of my clients tell me today they seen an ad for 179.00 Unlimited, it crazy. What part of Webster are u in? I'm near the Penfield/Webster line. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's unreal! Most places won't touch a driveway here for under $50! I just sent out a mailer for preseason prices: $25 for 2 car driveway and $35 for 3 car. $450 for the season for 2 car and $550 for the season for 3 car.

My brother has a small 2 car driveway that cost him $85 two years ago when we was on vacation for a single plow. Maybe I should start up in NW Iowa?


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

i will not drop plow for less 35.00


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is my contract price for a subdivision three blocks away. 45 and 55 for one time plow. 

What do you get?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Seriously - You'd plow this for $37.50? That's what $750 / 20 comes to. I think you should be glad you didn't get it.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mick;1083642 said:


> Seriously - You'd plow this for $37.50? That's what $750 / 20 comes to. I think you should be glad you didn't get it.


Mick, Its sad but over here in NH, there are plenty of people who would do that. its extremely aggravating. We have contractors who need to make money and pay for overhead, and then we have everyone and their mother who have plows on their 1980s trucks who will plow that for a 6 pack each time. makes it hard to pay for insurance for most of us


----------

